# Does anyone remember Sandy Smith?



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone remember Sandy Smith?

You probably would not remember who she is unless you had met her. 
I'm a student of hers right now, she is 71 this year (Don't tell her I said that she would kill me haha). 
She used to be a pretty big time trainer over in Seattle for quite a few years but moved about 8 years ago.
She had many students while over there and a very large stable.

Let me know. I have heard allot of the amazing stories about her and her students but I'm sure not all of them!


----------

